# Plasti-Dip / Late night decision... Lake silver TT w/black dipping



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

With some friends, spur of the moment, I decided to plasti-dip the whole upper part of my car or atleast the "coupe" part of it. 3 cans of black plasti-dip, some masking tape, and the daily newspaper is all you need. 

This stuff comes off if you don't like it or make a mistake. So no real harm or foul to the car, you just peel it off. It's only 6 bucks can at Home Depot. 

Here's what 3 hours of plasti-dipping with some friends looks like... ****TY IPHONE CAMERA...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I'm strangly attracted to it.  The crappy iphone pics give it a bit of a rag-top look: likes! Don't take anypics with a real camera in daylight as it might look @ss.  

:thumbup::thumbup: for the initiative. 

cheers.


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks good, i have the same two tone look on my tt. Expect i only plasti dipped the windshield frame since mine is a roadster.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ss94 said:


> This stuff comes off if you don't like it or make a mistake. So no real harm or foul to the car, you just peel it off. It's only 6 bucks can at Home Depot.


 I had no suck luck with "it just peels off" or "harm to the car"

It took me and bunch of my friends a three day weekend, a lot of beer and blisters to get that **** off my entire TT. It's still stuck in a lot of places it will never get out of. Seals being one of them for you too. Black will be less noticeable but you'll probably :banghead: just like I did.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> I had no suck luck with "it just peels off" or "harm to the car"
> 
> It took me and bunch of my friends a three day weekend, a lot of beer and blisters to get that **** off my entire TT. It's still stuck in a lot of places it will never get out of. Seals being one of them for you too. Black will be less noticeable but you'll probably :banghead: just like I did.


 That sucks for you. Totally feel your pain, took atleast an hour after we dipped it to get the hatch window looking good again. 

We tested it before we did my car.. it peels off the body easy, i have no doubt that seals will be a bit**, but black on black seals wont be too bad..


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> I had no suck luck with "it just peels off" or "harm to the car"
> 
> It took me and bunch of my friends a three day weekend, a lot of beer and blisters to get that **** off my entire TT. It's still stuck in a lot of places it will never get out of. Seals being one of them for you too. Black will be less noticeable but you'll probably :banghead: just like I did.


 I've gotten plasti dip on my windows and everything when i did it the first time and to remove it i used Goo Gone. It is used to remove the sticky stuff left from bar codes and stuff like that. I ended up trying it on removing the plasti dip on my window and it worked wonders, so you can give it a try and hopefully it works. Good luck!


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

You have to put multiple thin coats for it to come off easily 

Looks great to me:thumbup:


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

DieselDubber said:


> Looks great to me:thumbup:


 Thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

why not just get a razor to get it off the windows? it won't scratch or anything and works wonders.. 

Car looks pretty good though :beer:


----------

